# I noticed blood came out while pumping



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

I was pumping a bottle the other night for my mom to take night duty with ds. I dont pump often as I sah but have done it maybe once a week-2 weeks since hes been born to collect a stash in case something happens, I might need it, etc. So Im not new to pumping, but sometimes I can sit for an hour with the thing cranked and maybe get an ounce or two. Actually, in the last 2 mos or so I have been getting more out, but sometimes I dont even save it because its so little. So the other night I was trying to pump and not getting a ton, so I tried hand expressing (no one has ever shown me a "right" way to do this so I may be doing it wrong, I just sqeeze until it comes out and it doesnt hurt) and then hooked back up the the pump. At this point I was watching it come out and noticed red milk drop into the bottle I was pumping. I immediately pulled it off and attempted to hand express to see if I really saw what I saw. I had pure red blood coming out of one of my ducts, and blood mixed with milk coming out of another. (more has just milk coming out.) I FREAKED. I looked up online to see what the heck since the only thing I could picture was breast cancer. (Yea, dramatic, but I panicked.) It said it can be common and babies and moms shared blood for 9 mos so drinking drop of it isnt bad, and referred alot to trauma nipples. I have no cracking, pain, etc and never really have. I called my midwife the next day and she said it was the pump (I have a lansinoh, it cost about $150, so not fancy but not the cheapest one.) She told me not to pump and to invest in a nice one. I cant monetarily justify a purchase like that since I dont NEED to pump, but Im concerned I got blown off a little. Has this happened to anyone? I havent attempted to express milk to the point of checking to see if anymore will come out, I want whatevers wrong to heal if possible. Should I still be a scared as I still am?


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

The only time I ever pumped blood was when DS and I both had thrush. But I also had pain, which you say you don't have.

I don't think you should panic. It's been 17 years since I used a breast pump, and they have probably changed but I remember them being pretty rough. I learned to hand-express milk with DS2. Faster, easier, no parts to haul around and wash.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

it sounds like it might be trauma to one of the ducts or glands. you said it was the other night, maybe hand express just enough to see if it's still bleeding? if it still is I would look for help from a La Leche League leader or Lactation consultant. if it isn't still bleeding, then it's healed on its own, so probably something to do with the harshness of the pump for a prolonged period.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Bloody milk is almost always nothing to worry about. The most common cause is a small burst blood vessel. These vessels are small, delicate, break easily, and generally heal rapidly, often by the next time you need to nurse or pump. Overenthusiastic pumping or hand expression is a common way to end up with a broken vessel. (Sound familiar?) One way to avoid this problem is to pump gently- starting your pump out on low and gradually cranking it up to maximum. Another, less common cause of bloody milk is a breast infection (mastitis), so if you start feeling symptoms of mastitis (fever, chills, aches, pains, redness/red streaking on the skin of the breast), it's time to call your midwife for some antibiotics.

Bloody milk is safe for your baby to drink. However, if seeing your baby drink pink milk freaks you out, just put the bottle in the fridge for a few hours. The blood will separate out, allowing you to pour off the clean or mostly clean milk floating on top.

In short, don't worry- this is almost certainly nothing.


----------



## mommaklo (Jul 15, 2010)

thank you. Havent seen this again, but Ive been too nervous to try again to get blood out. Just been gentle to it hoping itll heal.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't really have anything to add, just that this would completely freak me out, too -- I don't think you overreacted and I'd hope that your midwife would not brush you off like that.

I read that you've been attached to the pump for an hour with nothing coming out? Is that right? That might be causing some trauma. My pump manual says not to stay attached if you have no results for 5 minutes (you need to reposition, massage, take a break, etc.) I would personally be okay with maybe 10 minutes with no milk flowing.

Does your pump have the capacity for different speed or suction settings? Can you try it on "low"? Could you try a warm wet washcloth or a shower prior to pumping? I've gotten the absolute best results feeding the baby on one side and pumping on the other, but it's tricky to position and recently she's started popping off and batting at the pump, so that might be out.

10 minutes at approximately the same time each day (or close to it) will produce more milk for you than a random hour-long session once every two weeks, if you do want to start pumping again.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

This happened to me once. I eped for dd1. I asked teh nurse at my job (who bfed her kids) and she said it coupld just be a bust cappilary or something. I had no cracking or other issues at the time. It only happened that once. Freaked me right out but ended up being fine. I gave the milk to dd1 as well no issue.


----------



## smgatch (Aug 14, 2011)

thank u so much i was pumping and noticed this and freaked. must be duct thing bc i have no streaks or fever or chills.


----------

